# Welsh meet February...



## fizzerbird (Oct 30, 2007)

In case anyone is interested, following the success of last weekends pub meet, there is a poll for a meet date in Feb...follow this link...

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=227497


Also, you can check us out on this previous thread...
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=226596
the last few pages say it all...well almost, some things are better left unsaid


----------



## softybabe (Oct 30, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Also, you can check us out on this previous thread...
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=226596
> the last few pages say it all...well almost, some things are better left unsaid



Stirrer!!!    hehehe!

I cant confirm dates in Feb yet cos I've not even started work, let alone think about taking time off.


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 30, 2007)

You, planning to work weekends then hon?

Or is that just time off for 'recovery'


----------



## softybabe (Oct 31, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> You, planning to work weekends then hon?
> 
> Or is that just time off for 'recovery'



hehehe recovery innit  i will also like to come to Cardiff day or two earlier...


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 1, 2007)

Aint nothing going on but the rent...


----------



## softybabe (Nov 1, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Aint nothing going on but the rent...



... you've gotta have J-O-B...


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 1, 2007)

softybabe said:
			
		

> ... you've gotta have J-O-B...



If ya wanna be wiv meeeeee!


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 5, 2007)

This may possibly be of interest  ... date depending ...

Where in Wales, fizzer?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 5, 2007)

I iZ in  xxx


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 5, 2007)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> This may possibly be of interest  ... date depending ...
> 
> Where in Wales, fizzer?



it would be good to meet you finally


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 5, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> If ya wanna be wiv meeeeee!




I did it fizzer...... 





* looks all proud*


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2007)

If we're talking Cardiff and it coincides with a CCFC home game I could well be in!


----------



## Gromit (Nov 6, 2007)

February 16th (Cardiff vrs WBA on that day) is currently winning the poll.

Venue is currently Cardiff unless strong feeling develops on holding it elsewhere, which i doubt as Cardiff is probably easiest for the majority of Welsh posters and for those of you across the water (the river Severn).


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> February 16th (Cardiff vrs WBA on that day) is currently winning the poll.


I've got an Offline club on the 14th but nothing on the weekend so that could be good for me.


----------



## xenon (Nov 6, 2007)

Latvia's looking increasingly unlikely.


But Cardif would be good again. Though Sweaty Betty sounds a bit scarey.


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 8, 2007)

Sweaty Betty said:
			
		

> I did it fizzer......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well done hon   

Wills...tis the 'Diff'

Had a wikkid time when I visited me Welsh neighbours a few weekends ago.

oh and the 16th is our Betty's burpdee too innit?


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 8, 2007)

The last welsh meet...







more pics...somewhere on the previous meet thread in welsh forum...some pics are also hidden from public view!


----------



## Gromit (Nov 8, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> The last welsh meet...
> 
> http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n96/fizzerbomb/Cardiff/WELSHMEET011.jpg?t=1193604785
> 
> more pics...somewhere on the previous meet thread in welsh forum...some pics are also hidden from public view!


 
As you can see from that pic The Invisible Man was the fancy dress theme for the last meet. I'm the third on the right.


----------



## softybabe (Nov 8, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> The last welsh meet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wot happened there hon...where did everyone go...hopefully not lining up to use the filthy hand towel in the loo...surely not  

'tis was a great time i tell ya...


----------



## softybabe (Nov 8, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> As you can see from that pic The Invisible Man was the fancy dress theme for the last meet. I'm the third of the right.




Hehehe!  i was the one with the empty double JD and coke with green straw with a pint of Carling 'chaser' behind it...  

<wonders why she had two totally different drinks at the same time>


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 8, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> As you can see from that pic The Invisible Man was the fancy dress theme for the last meet. I'm the third of the right.









See!

Come on you Brizzly lot..get yer arses over the bridge...


----------



## Gromit (Nov 8, 2007)

softybabe said:
			
		

> Wot happened there hon...where did everyone go...hopefully not lining up to use the filthy hand towel in the loo...surely not
> 
> 'tis was a great time i tell ya...


 
Wasn't that when we were gathered around the other table watching you dance naked upon it?

[pretend I'm not making it up Softy, maybe more people will want to come then]


----------



## softybabe (Nov 8, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Wasn't that when we were gathered around the other table watching you dance naked upon it?
> 
> [pretend I'm not making it up Softy, maybe more people will want to come then]




oooooh ddraig's going kill u....nananana 

What if it backfires and puts people off wanting to come...


----------



## Gromit (Nov 8, 2007)

softybabe said:
			
		

> oooooh ddraig's going kill u....nananana
> 
> What if it backfires and puts people off wanting to come...


 
Come on! We're talking about Urbanites here. The greater the debaucery the better in their minds.


----------

